# By By Taurus



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Well after a couple months I finally found a local shop to take the G2 in on a trade. I ended up with a S&W Shield Performance Center model in 9mm. Pretty good deal 275 plus the Taurus, I couldn't get the cash out quick enough. I' guess I'll be making a trip to the range soon.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

you were very lucky. Glad you could skate free of it.


----------



## Deadwood (Jun 27, 2011)

Been there - done that. A lot of improvement. Bought a Bersa and got a great handgun.


----------



## airweight442 (Jul 28, 2016)

Now yer talkin.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

joepolo said:


> Well after a couple months I finally found a local shop to take the G2 in on a trade. I ended up with a S&W Shield Performance Center model in 9mm. Pretty good deal 275 plus the Taurus, I couldn't get the cash out quick enough. I' guess I'll be making a trip to the range soon.


Congratulations. Glad you could say bye bye to that Taurus. It's noteworthy to consider how often seasoned handgun and rifle owners tell new folks to save a little extra and buy a better brand. We've all done it, including me. Nonetheless, each new entry in the market needs to learn again.

I still have the used High Standard Sentinel Nine .22 which was the cheapest thing in the day. It was all I could buy and I had "instant-gratificationitis" at the age of 13 with a pocket full of lawn mowing money. It's never shot well and takes a man just to pull the trigger to revolve the cylinder. The next year, for my 14th birthday, my dad bought me a wonderful Browning Nomad .22 which I passed to my son eventually.


----------



## ifithitu (Jul 22, 2016)

I am very happy with my Taurus .38 SPL+P, Taurus 605 .357 Magnum Revolvers & Taurus PT111 Millennium G2 9mm,Taurus PT140 Millennium G2 40. Truth is I haven had any problems with any of them.On the other hand my S&W 40VE,have been giving me a problem,just a fact.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Craigh said:


> I still have the used High Standard Sentinel Nine .22 which was the cheapest thing in the day. It was all I could buy and I had "instant-gratificationitis" at the age of 13 with a pocket full of lawn mowing money. It's never shot well and takes a man just to pull the trigger to revolve the cylinder.


I lusted for the Double-Nine when I was a kid, and mowed lawns to earn the price (~$65), only to discover that my dad would not let me fire it without his supervision. So, instead, I bought a Mossberg 12 gauge pump, that I could go hunting with, by myself.

50 years later, I happened upon a nickel-plated one with fake pearl grips in nearly pristine condition, and bought it for $200 (a great deal, nowadays). Yes, the DA trigger pull is horrendous, but the single action is pretty good. Since it looks like a SA revolver, anyway, this suited me just fine. I rarely shoot it, anyway, but I still like to fondle it. A S&W or Colt, it is not, but it's a decent quality old piece that still makes me smile.


----------

